# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Visa Hàn Quốc ( Cho người Việt Nam đi có thư mời)

## tonkin

*Visa Hàn Quốc * điều kiện cần và đủ cho  người Việt Nam và Nước ngoài

 *ĐIỀU KIỆN CẦN*
 *ĐIỀU KIỆN ĐỦ*

 Hộ chiếu gốc
 Còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày xuất cảnh

 02 Ảnh 46
 Chụp nền phông trắng 6 tháng gần nhất

 Thư mời
 Thư mời gốc (bằng tiếng Hàn hoặc tiếng Anh, ghi rõ chi tiết nhân  sự bên mời và bên được mời, nội dung, lý do, thời gian mời; đầy đủ tên  công ty mời, tên người đại diện công ty mời, địa chỉ công ty  và số điện  thoại liên lạc).

 Chứng minh thư
 Bản sao copy của cả người mời và người được mời

 Số điện thoại liên lạc
 Chủ hộ chiếu

 Quyết định cử đi Công tác
 Bản gốc kèm bản dịch tiếng Anh (không cần công chứng bản dịch tiếng Anh)

 Giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh
 Phía HQ :Frown: bản xác nhận gốc, do phòng thuế cấptrong vòng 3 tháng tính đến ngày nộp hồ sơ)
 Phía VN: Bản dịch tiếng Anh công chứng nhà nước của Giấy chứng nhận  đăng ký kinh doanh (nếu đi lần đầu phải kèm theo bản gốc để đối chiếu)


 Hợp đồng lao động
 -  Hợp đồng lao động bản gốc và 01 bản sao tiếng Việt, kèm theo bản  dịch tiếng Anh (nếu là hợp đồng song ngữ Anh - Việt thì nộp bản gốc kèm  bản photo, không cần công chứng)

 Giấy tờ khác
 Phía HQ: -     01 giấy bảo lãnh có công chứng Nhà nước Hàn Quốc (bản công chứng gốc, do phòng công chứng Hàn Quốc cấp)
 Phía VN: Bản photo Chứng từ làm ăn của hai bên không cần công  chứng (VD như B/L, L/C, hợp đồng mua bán, hoá đơn xuất nhập hàng với Hàn  Quốc hoặc với các công ty nước ngoài v.v…) (Không cần nếu trong lần  giao dịch đầu tiên)

 Thời gian làm Visa
 1 tháng không tính ngày nhận

 Giá trị của Visa
 1 tháng 1 lần lưu trú 14 ngày

 Giá + DV: Giá có thể thay đổi…
 *125usd* 




*Quý khách hàng cần lưu ý:*
 - T_hời gian được tính là ngày làm việc của Đại sứ quán Hàn Quốc_
_- Thời gian làm thực tế của DSQ Hàn quốc chỉ 7 ngày làm việc, như do số người làm hồ sơ đông nên phải có lịch hẹn để nộp Hồ sơ._
_- Quý khách hàng ở tỉnh khách có thể gửi CPN theo địa chỉ công ty_ *Tonkin*_, sau khi làm xong Cty_ *Tonkin*_ sẽ CPN cho quý khách._
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:* * Điện thoại :* 04-3927.5668 *Mr Tuấn*: 0989-468-4180- *Mr Trọng*: 0989-26-1368 
 *CÔNG TY THƯƠNG MẠI & DỊCH VỤ QUỐC TẾ TONKIN*  Tầng 2- Phòng 204- 18 Phố Yên Ninh- Ba Đình- Hà Nội Tel: 3927.5668 - Fax: 3927.5658  *Http*://tonkinvn.com* Email:* visa@tonkinits.com  Thư mời (VISA) cho người Hàn Quốc nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam

----------


## greencanaltour33

Nhận làm visa Hàn Quốc - Hồ sơ thủ tục đơn giản nhanh gọn - Liên hệ Mr Quyết 0904386229 - Giá 120 USD.

----------


## letiepvn

Dịch vụ làm visa Hàn Quốc giá tốt - tư vấn miễn phí, không phỏng vấn, có thư mời hoặc không có thư mời - hãy gọi: 0912.321.000 / 04.3573 6748

----------

